# Opion on which victorian



## situation (Dec 9, 2010)

I am considering getting either astatotilapia latifasiata or haplochromis nyererei in my tank I currently have yellow labs n some demasoni


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Depending on the tank size (and enough room for a third species) either of those two should work out fine with those mbuna.


----------

